# Black Streak Removal From Propane Cover



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

We have alot of black marks on the propane cover from being parked under a tree and near a gravel road for about 6 weeks. Any good tips on how to remove the dirt and black streaks from the tan propane cover?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

ts_hunter said:


> We have alot of black marks on the propane cover from being parked under a tree and near a gravel road for about 6 weeks. Any good tips on how to remove the dirt and black streaks from the tan propane cover?


While not to be used on the Outback itself, A Pressure washer works GREAT on the propane cover.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I had the same problem, and the only solution that I found was a big bucket of elbow grease, concentrate soap and a brush. I lathered up the cover in the soap (I used soap that you would use with a pressure washer, but at the time did not own a pressure washer), and started scrubbing. It did come clean and now I am more diligent in washing it more often







.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Soapy water and Mr Clean Magic Erasers. I love those things. Again don't use on the fiberglass but for the tank cover, outside cook top etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Simple Green and a soft bristle brush has worked well for me.

Mke


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Purple Power, spray on, let sit, scrub and rinse. Or "Awsome" cleaner from Dollar Tree.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Simple Green...lets sit...power wash.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And after its clean, put on any brand vinyl protectant and it will clean easier next time


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> And after its clean, put on any brand vinyl protectant and it will clean easier next time


GOOD suggestion! Also for the original cleaning, try CLOROX "Clean-up". Spray it on, let set for 30 seconds and scrub with a soft brush and RINSE off. It also works great on both sides of the awning and helps prevent mildew BIG TIME!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The hell with all the elbow grease talk!!

A power washer is the only way to go!! You will be done in ten minutes and it will look brand new. I did mine last week and it looks great!

A pressure washer is one of those things that, once you have one, you will never know how you lived without it.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Damn, still a NEWBIE after a year and a half!


----------

